# Just for Fun -- Which Emotion Are You?



## Fallen Angel

Which Emotion Are You Quiz


*You got: Surprise*
You surprise people. You have a lot of layers. You do your own thing and it's often different from what people expect. You keep people guessing! And you even surprise yourself sometimes.


----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo

*You got: Fear*
Fear can be fun and exciting. You're like a scary movie or a rollercoaster. People are a little scared of you sometimes, but in a good way. They're intimidated. You're conquering your fears.


----------



## tanstaafl28

*You got: Happiness*
Congrats! Happiness is obviously one of the best emotions. You're dynamic and lively when you want to be. You make a lot of people happy and you have the power to make yourself happy sometimes.


----------



## impulsenine

"*You got: Anger *

Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous."

Noooooo. Noooot Anger. not the most useless emotion.

I declare this test to be void!


----------



## sibersonique




----------



## Vivid Melody

*You got: Anger*
Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous.



I'm not sure how they translated my preference for Dinner and everything else into "anger." This is an outrage! _flips table_ 😆


----------



## odinthor

*You got: Happiness*
Congrats! Happiness is obviously one of the best emotions. You're dynamic and lively when you want to be. You make a lot of people happy and you have the power to make yourself happy sometimes.


----------



## KindaSnob!

*You got: Surprise*
You surprise people. You have a lot of layers. You do your own thing and it's often different from what people expect. You keep people guessing! And you even surprise yourself sometimes.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Anger. Not sure I agree with that as I'm very rarely an angry person but when I do, oh I see. Lol


----------



## Rong Wong

*You got: Anger *

_Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous._

No sale. If anger defines me, then the Dalai Lama is the hulk.


----------



## ika




----------



## The Dude

*You got: Anger*
Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous.


----------



## Hexigoon

*You got: Anger *
_Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous._


Honestly, I can't disagree. Maybe a bit of fear thrown in too.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Surprise. 








Surprise, _surprise_.


----------



## Glittris

Fear.

I hope people do not get scared of me. Too bad there is really hard to find good scary movies. I do not know about roller-coasters, I do not like them even today.


----------



## Inkling considered INFJ

I got: Anger

I don't understand that, since I am repressing anger a lot.


----------



## MadiNightshade

I got: fear.
I don't think people are intimidated by me, I generally try to be nice, welcoming etc. But I'm also quite withdrawn and "aloof" sometimes so I guess it can be intimidating to some people?... Also I still have many fears that I haven't conquered yet so I don't really agree ahah


----------



## 546407

*You got: Surprise*
You surprise people. You have a lot of layers. You do your own thing and it's often different from what people expect. You keep people guessing! And you even surprise yourself sometimes.

That surprised me


----------



## Anaxioo

*You got: Happiness*
Congrats! Happiness is obviously one of the best emotions. You're dynamic and lively when you want to be. You make a lot of people happy and you have the power to make yourself happy sometimes.


----------



## 556155




----------



## ENIGMA2019

You got: WTF I broke the test? Oh well, skips out of the thread....
j/k I did not take it.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Paradox3 said:


> You got: WTF I broke the test? Oh well, skips out of the thread....
> j/k I did not take it.


How dare you not bump my Toxic Positivity thread and refrain from taking that instead! The effrontery!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fallen Angel said:


> How dare you not bump my Toxic Positivity thread and refrain from taking that instead! The effrontery!


Awww _shyly looks down and kicks at pebble on the ground_ I could bump it. Looking at your profile I clicked at random out of curiosity.


----------



## Nannerl

You got: *Fear*
Fear can be fun and exciting. You're like a scary movie or a rollercoaster. People are a little scared of you sometimes, but in a good way. They're intimidated. You're conquering your fears.

Yeah, I've heard that before. Although what counts as take risks? I just said often because I procrastinate in a _very_ _risky_ way


----------



## Fallen Angel

Paradox3 said:


> Awww _shyly looks down and kicks at pebble on the ground_ I could bump it. Looking at your profile I clicked at random out of curiosity.


You're stalking me!? How charming! No, seriously. I'm positively radiating!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fallen Angel said:


> You're stalking me!? How charming! No, seriously. I'm positively radiating!


I would not use the term stalking as it has happened to me a few times in rl. I am more of an observer, light probing and see what they are about and want to share. Call me crazy but, I like to do things more of the old fashion way. Skipping steps seems tooooo intrusive and less exciting. 

Are you insinuating you would like for me to stalk you?


----------



## Nannerl

Paradox3 said:


> I would not use the term stalking as it has happened to me a few times in rl. I am more of an observer, light probing and see what they are about and want to share. Call me crazy but, I like to do things more of the old fashion way. Skipping steps seems tooooo intrusive and less exciting.
> 
> Are you insinuating you would like for me to stalk you?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Nannerl said:


> View attachment 873187







I am not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Paradox3 said:


> I would not use the term stalking as it has happened to me a few times in rl.


You come into this thread, rudely don't take the quiz, and now you're trying to guilt trip me. C'mon now.



Paradox3 said:


> Are you insinuating you would like for me to stalk you?


Alas, I'm no longer charmed, so the insinuation is rescinded.


----------



## DouglasMl

My result:

*Surprise*

_You surprise people. You have a lot of layers. You do your own thing and it's often different from what people expect. You keep people guessing! And you even surprise yourself sometimes. _


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Fallen Angel said:


> You come into this thread, rudely don't take the quiz, and now you're trying to guilt trip me. C'mon now.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I'm no longer charmed, so the insinuation is rescinded.


Guilt trip you? Guilty of stalking? 

Aww I shall cry for the few remainder of seconds I am still on this thread... Damn, no tears. Sorry- not sorry


----------



## blossomier

Buzzfeed tests are so useless. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Clare_Bare

Happiness!


----------



## Allostasis




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Before I take this test, I'm probably gonna get:

_DDePrEsSiOn._


_Edit:_
*Happiness*
Congrats! Happiness is obviously one of the best emotions. You're dynamic and lively when you want to be. You make a lot of people happy and you have the power to make yourself happy sometimes.

WuT?

_WhAt CoNsPiRaCy Is ThIs!???

oooooo I am shooketh! _LE SHOCK


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I forgot about this thread. I got...
* You got: Happiness *

Congrats! Happiness is obviously one of the best emotions. You're dynamic and lively when you want to be. You make a lot of people happy and you have the power to make yourself happy sometimes.


----------



## Eset

*You got: Anger*
Anger can be a good thing. It gets things done and drives things forward. It's vibrant and alive. It helps you stand up for yourself. It's powerful and a little dangerous.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I answered that I never take risk so maybe that had a large sway, but overall I do think there is an ever present underlying fear.
Whether or not it was something always there or learned, I guess is an answer.​


----------

